# NEW FCC!!! Marriott Orchids!



## Slipperhead (Feb 22, 2014)

Folks, you gotta' see this! Hadley Cash just earned his third FCC at the annual Virginia Orchid Society Show in Richmond, VA yesterday! Check out his complex Paph. Magic Meadow 'Monument'.

This plant scored 90pts after a grueling judging session (no kidding). Apparently some of the judges thought the dorsal was too large!!!

Congratulations to Hadley! He always puts a wonderful display in our show and has quality plants. He has customers that come to the show primarily to stock up on his plants and fill their home with them! All but 6 of his plants were pulled for judging. Several of the 6 had been previously awarded. 

Oh yeah, did I mention the natural spread of this flower was over 17.6cm and the dorsal was 12.8cm!!!! WOW!!!

Another rare occurrence happened at the show. One of the exhibits, put in by Jeff Morris and the rest of the Charlottesville Area Orchid Society (CHAOS) earned a GOLD MEDAL from the AOS!!! This exhibit is AWESOME!!!

The show runs through Sunday at Strange's Garden Center at 12111 W. Broad St. in Richmond, VA. The annual evening gala including a big sale, wine-tasting, horse devors, auction, and art show TONIGHT from 6-9pm! As always, the show is open to public at no cost!

Hope to see you soon!

Garland

Can you pick out the large one???




AWESOME!!!


----------



## Slipperhead (Feb 22, 2014)

If you are interested, here are some other shots from the show! https://plus.google.com/photos/1159...ms/5982720284172240257?authkey=CLzLv5KVm9eFDQ


----------



## paworsport (Feb 22, 2014)

Marvelous flower 
The link doesnt work


----------



## consettbay2003 (Feb 22, 2014)

An FCC ? Guess you had to be here.


----------



## Ray (Feb 22, 2014)

Hadley definitely knows how to grow 'em.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 22, 2014)

The dorsal does look a but out of proportion to me, but I'm certainly no judge of slippers; pretty nice in any case


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## consettbay2003 (Feb 22, 2014)

IMHO the dorsal is excellent, the ventral is good but the petals just don't cut it for me.


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 22, 2014)

Stunning bloom!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Feb 22, 2014)

That's a lot of great photos. Enjoyed everyone of them. Thanks!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 22, 2014)

I kinda despise complexes..but that's pretty cool , especially the dorsal


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 22, 2014)

consettbay2003 said:


> IMHO the dorsal is excellent, the ventral is good but the petals just don't cut it for me.



I agree.
An awardable flower but the petals aren't good enough for an FCC. The size is amazing.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 22, 2014)

Slipperhead said:


> If you are interested, here are some other shots from the show! https://plus.google.com/photos/1159...ms/5982720284172240257?authkey=CLzLv5KVm9eFDQ



Great photo album - thank-you.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 22, 2014)

Anyone know the parents? A google search was not helpful. Judging from the dorsal, my guess of one of the parents is Elfstone.


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 22, 2014)

Linus_Cello said:


> Anyone know the parents? A google search was not helpful. Judging from the dorsal, my guess of one of the parents is Elfstone.



Paph. Magic Meadow (Paph. Meadowgreen x Paph. Alchemy)


----------



## Scott Ware (Feb 22, 2014)

Don't know the hybrid or the parents, but looking at that dorsal I wouldn't be surprised to learn Paph. Yerba Buena was in the background on at least one if not both sides.


----------



## Scott Ware (Feb 22, 2014)

Scott Ware said:


> Don't know the hybrid or the parents, but looking at that dorsal I wouldn't be surprised to learn Paph. Yerba Buena was in the background on at least one if not both sides.



Doh. Don't mind me. It helps to read the original post. If I had, I would know that it was Paph. Magic Meadow and of course it has Paph. Yerba Buena in the background. oke:


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 22, 2014)

These complexes are not my favorite, but I kinda like the pinks in the lower right.

Looks like a great show -- thanks for the link.


----------



## Trithor (Feb 23, 2014)

Wow, a whole lot of fantastic complexes there. It is massive, but given the choice, I am not sure if I wouldn't choose the one slightly behind and to the left?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 23, 2014)

Congrats to marriot. Thanks for the photos, i really love the orange Stanhopea, the yellow Dendrochilum wenzelii, and the monster Phrags!!


----------



## fibre (Feb 23, 2014)

WOW! Thanks for all the pics of a great show!


----------



## papheteer (Feb 23, 2014)

SIZE is veyr impressive. But I agree about the petals. Not round enough. Thanks for the photos though! Marriott's complexes are always top notch!


----------



## fibre (Feb 24, 2014)

Congrats Hadley, what a success! 
I hope to buy some of your great Paphs soon again!


----------



## labskaus (Feb 24, 2014)

That display of Marriotts is awesome. The FCC flower really sticks out, and yes, size matters.


----------

